# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] Best ESO bot as of 2017?

## Jinnn

I've been looking around for a bot for a week now and haven't really found anything promising. If anyone has any suggestions please send them my way. Also how good is their anti botting system?

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Lavillana

You are probably going to be limited to generic pixel bots like Viper and Macrogoblin.

----------

